# Mit Traktor mixen und streamen?



## Iceangel (30. August 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Hab mir jetzt endlich mal Traktor Dj zugelegt um mal etwas zu mixen....
Problem ist nur das streamen...
Wie bekomme ich jetzt das gemixte auf den stream?
Könnte mir da vielleicht jemand etwas bei helfen?
Auch mit dem Mixen, weiß noch ned genau wie das alles so klappt 

Naja cYa
Ice


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (31. August 2004)

Zum streamen kannst winamp nehmen und dazugehörige Plugins die du dir exra ziehen musst.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (31. August 2004)

Kann man nicht mit Tools wie Traktor direkt auf einen Streamserver als "Quelle" connecten?

Einen Streamserver brauchst du auf jeden fall dazu.. egal ob mit Winamp oder sonstwas. Das ist das Proggi wohin sich die Hörer dann verbinden um deinen Stream zu hören. Das kann man natürlich auch auf dem eigenen Rechner machen.
Typische Progs dafuer 

-> Shoutcast
-> Icecast (gibts das noch?)

Wirst dann wohl in irgendeiner Form im Traktor eine Verbindung aufbauen muessen. Also Hostname,Port,User,Pass  .. und dann geht das. Du bsit mit Traktor quasi der "Sender" und der Server (z.B. Shoutcast) stellt das den Hörern (die z.B. mit Winamp oder iTunes connecten ) zur Verfügung.
Hab das früher mal mit Winamp gemacht.. aber mit Traktor gehts bestimmt auch


----------



## TobiausNRW (25. September 2004)

Nein gehts nicht. Man muss Winamp nehmen.


----------



## beatjuggler (26. September 2004)

du kannst shoutcast so einrichten das es entweder dein winamp streamt oder deinen soundkarten output (sprich das was aus den speakern kommt). wenn du es auf soundkarte stellst, dann kannst du mit winamp streamen und mit traktor den stream mixen

winamp/shoutcast würde dann nur als streamserver laufen

peace


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (26. September 2004)

Also wenn dafür jemand ein tutorial benötigt, könnt ich ruhig mal eines schreiben 

Gruß


----------



## joeyavaising (7. Februar 2008)

na dann los...

...jahre später ;o)


----------



## Thilnd (15. Mai 2008)

Hi,
ich hab mir nun Traktor 3 mal zu gelegt...
Bin auch dabei mal ab und an zu Streamen, jedoch habe ich eine Frage zum vorhören.

Und zwar wenn ich vorhöre, gehts ja auch über Shoutcast Soundinput rein
Dann hören die anderen das doch auch das ich vorhör oder etwa nicht


----------



## lilphill (2. August 2010)

Hab es bisher leider noch nicht ganz hinbekommen, da ich eine Externe Soundkarte benutze. Könnte mir da vielleicht jemand helfen?

Gruß,
lilphill


----------

